
US Air Force grounds F-35 fighter jets - philip1209
http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/16/politics/us-air-force-grounds-f-35/
======
finid
Beware of the auto-pay video ad on that site. Hate those.

But this:

> While nearing completion, the F-35 is still in development and challenges
> are to be expected...

Why, then, did they declare the aircraft combat ready?

